# Word To Lift Us Up When We're Down



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

"A successful man is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks that others throw at him."---David Brinkley"All adventures, especially into new territory, are scarey."---Sally Ride"Our doubts are our traitors and make us lose the good we oft might win, by fearing to attempt."---William Shakespeare"You must do the thing you think you cannot do."---Eleanor Roosevelt


----------

